# stepping up & stepping out (soon)



## Greyjoy (Apr 28, 2016)

It seems like everything just clicked with Greyjoy over the past few days. Suddenly he's playing with toys that he never touched before and chatting up a storm. I also had some success getting him to step up. I was afraid we had hit a plateau with his training since I couldn't seem to get beyond him eating from my hand, he seems to hate having me press on his belly when attempting a step up. This time I tried using both hands, one in a perch posture and the other behind it holding some millet just out of reach. Maybe I just got lucky or have an exceptionally smart bird but I was really impressed with how quickly he figured it out. Now he's on my finger before I can even give a verbal command. Going to keep working on it and hopefully soon Grey will be out and about enjoying his room. I'm really trying hard to be patient & not rush him, however I'm excited for him to try out the playstand we built and maybe thinking about getting him a buddy. I feel like he's really happy and content and perhaps starting to like me. :001_wub:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Kristina, 

I'm so glad you and Greyjoy have experienced a breakthrough in training! He sounds like a sweetheart and it's great to hear things are going well :thumbsup: 

Keep us posted on how it goes! :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Congratulations! That is exciting news for sure. :thumbsup:*


----------



## Greyjoy (Apr 28, 2016)

Thank you so much StarlingWings. I really appreciate having a place I can come to chat with other like minded folks.


----------

